
The Uyghur women fighting China's surveillance state - ForHackernews
https://codastory.com/authoritarian-tech/uyghur-women-fighting-china-surveillance/
======
jimmywanger
I find it amusing that the first thing I saw on that page was a graphic asking
me to accept cookies (I'm assuming tracking cookies)

